# Do I need to apply for Medicare Part A if I'm still working



## kim7346 (Apr 11, 2019)

Turning 65 this year, but will continue to work and use my employer health coverage. 
Question:  Do I still need to apply for Medicare Part A, or can all Medicare wait until AFTER I retire?  
.... Hearing conflicting statements about this.


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 11, 2019)

There really is no danger is applying for Part A.  Just don't pay for Part B.

Rick


----------



## kim7346 (Apr 11, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> There really is no danger is applying for Part A.  Just don't pay for Part B.
> 
> Rick


Actually, what I mean is, I don't see why I should even apply for Medicare Part A. I know it's free -- as opposed to Part B, which is around $135 or so a month -- but my employer health coverage will remain my primary coverage. So why should I sign up for Medicare Part A at 65? Can't I wait to enroll in both AFTER, or just before, I retire?


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 11, 2019)

kim7346 said:


> Actually, what I mean is, I don't see why I should even apply for Medicare Part A. I know it's free -- as opposed to Part B, which is around $135 or so a month -- but my employer health coverage will remain my primary coverage. So why should I sign up for Medicare Part A at 65? Can't I wait to enroll in both AFTER, or just before, I retire?



You can reject Part A (although I know of none of my clients that did this).  Since you have no premium why not keep it?  It's not exactly duplicate coverage since it can cover some of our potential out of pocket costs if you are hospitalized.

Bottom line is don't overthink this.  There is no downside that I know of to accept Part A.

Rick


----------



## kim7346 (Apr 11, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> You can reject Part A (although I know of none of my clients that did this).  Since you have no premium why not keep it?  It's not exactly duplicate coverage since it can cover some of our potential out of pocket costs if you are hospitalized.
> 
> Bottom line is don't overthink this.  There is no downside that I know of to accept Part A.
> 
> Rick



Downside is, if I apply for Medicare -- even Part A -- someone told me I won't be eligible to contribute to, or receive employer contributions to, an HSA with my employer coverage.  That's why I'm thinking of holding off signing up for Part A until after I retire.   ​


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 11, 2019)

kim7346 said:


> Downside is, if I apply for Medicare -- even Part A -- someone told me I won't be eligible to contribute to, or receive employer contributions to, an HSA with my employer coverage.  That's why I'm thinking of holding off signing up for Part A until after I retire.   ​



That’s a much different reason. Yes, from my research Plan A will no longer allow you to contribute to an HSA. 

Allow me to change my answer!

Rick


----------



## kim7346 (Apr 11, 2019)

So, now I'm thinking I should just hold off on applying for Medicare altogether (even Part A) -- that is, until I retire and am off my employer's health coverage.

I know there's a Special Enrollment period some people get, and I would qualify for that. But that's only for an eight-month period AFTER being off employer coverage (when I retire), right? That's when I can sign up for Medicare.

So there would probably be a coverage gap of at least one month. …. That's what I don't like.


----------



## GreenSky (Apr 11, 2019)

kim7346 said:


> So, now I'm thinking I should just hold off on applying for Medicare altogether (even Part A) -- that is, until I retire and am off my employer's health coverage.
> 
> I know there's a Special Enrollment period some people get, and I would qualify for that. But that's only for an eight-month period AFTER being off employer coverage (when I retire), right? That's when I can sign up for Medicare.
> 
> So there would probably be a coverage gap of at least one month. …. That's what I don't like.



Nope.  You apply BEFORE losing employer coverage and there won't be a gap.  The 8 month window is to apply for a Medicare supplement if you already have A/B along with employer coverage.  This doesn't apply to you as you have a 6 month window after receiving A/B to apply for a supplement without underwriting.  You will also have time to get your Part D (drug) plan.

I don't know where you're located but you are welcome to contact me prior to retirement and I'll be glad to walk you through everything.  In the meantime you should decline Part A.

Rick


----------

